# Doggie smell



## Coopers mom (Jan 31, 2013)

Cooper has this "wet dog"
Smell from day one (this is day 3 lol) and we have him a bath today and I can STILL smell the dog smell. I blew dry him dry even used baby power after he was totally dry and I still smell it :-( 
Is this normal or am I just being anal? My hubby can smell it to. It is driving me crazy ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

if you fluff dried him all the way he shouldn't smell like that so id recommend washing him more thoroughly maybe with stronger shampoo. you need to use alot of shampoo and wash him at least twice.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am surprised that Cooper has a 'doggie' odor at all! I always assumed that poodles didn't smell 'doggie' because of the low dander of their coats! My Molly has never smelled at all, thats why I love to bury my face in her hair! She never has any odor other than her shampoo. ( I know with all the other breeds of dogs I've owned, after a few days, the doggie smell always came back....) Maybe my assumptions are wrong?
It would be great to hear from others if their poos have an odor .......I sure am happy that Molly doesn't though!
Could it be perhaps he picked up the odor from his old home and you need to shampoo and rinse him really well again?


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I am surprised that Cooper has a 'doggie' odor at all! I always assumed that poodles didn't smell 'doggie' because of the low dander of their coats! My Molly has never smelled at all, thats why I love to bury my face in her hair! She never has any odor other than her shampoo. ( I know with all the other breeds of dogs I've owned, after a few days, the doggie smell always came back....) Maybe my assumptions are wrong?
> It would be great to hear from others if their poos have an odor .......I sure am happy that Molly doesn't though!
> Could it be perhaps he picked up the odor from his old home and you need to shampoo and rinse him really well again?


ive not met many if there washed often and very thoroughly. normally if a poodle has a smell its a ear infection or they have a skin condition. normally they dont smell from what ive seen personally.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd check ears, teeth and anal glands, and for skin conditions. Bicarbonate of soda (baking soda) rubbed into the coat and brushed out well makes a good deodoriser - I'd avoid too much bathing and shampoos until you know it is not caused by skin issues. As MollyMiuMiu says it could also be a smell picked up from his previous environment, although I would have expected a bath to fix that.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

My SPOO smelled like a dog kennel when I 1st brought him home at 4 months of age. Thing was, the breeder had a groomer wash & trim him and he looked very impressive. But he still had a strong doggie order. I too was told poodles have no odor. I took him to Petsmart for a bath 3 days of not tolerating that smell any longer. It's been 4 months and I can still detect a clean smell on him when bury my face in his fluffy top knot. A good bath is worth paying for. For me anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would look for something causing the smell, ears, teeth ect. I have two poodles and neither have a smell , I have never known of a poodle with a dog smell...


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Now that i think about it, Willy did have a yeast infection in his one ear. By the time I took him for a bath I had been treating that infection two days already. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

It's either he's not thoroughly dried to the root of the hair - watch out for the area behind or just under the ears, between the paw pads - or he might have a skin or ears infection, like others have suggested. How about his teeth/gum?


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max has zero smell. I can stick my face into his hair and only smell grooming products if anything. The only time he had a smell was when he had an ear infection.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

As already mentioned, I'd guess it's coming from an ear or maybe both ears if it's that strong. My mpoo, Cali, has food allergies and recently I accidentally fed her something she was allergic to. As a result, she developed an infection in both ears. The smell coming from her ears was exactly like that of a really stinky wet dog. Pick up each ear flap and have a sniff. If that's where the smell is coming from, there won't be any doubt when you get up close!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My dogs have a smell, but it's not unpleasant. It doesn't smell like wet dog, it's kind of a mild, sweet odour. But does anyone else like the smell of their dog's paws? I think they smell clean and puppyish  However I agree, the smell of an ear infection is unmistakable (yeasty) so it's probably that.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Wet Smell*

Hi Coopersmom;

The only time that my Louie smells is when a skunk sprays him or he eats calf poop! After the skunk, I bathed him in a vinegar and water solution, and he smelled a lot better! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle gets a little funky when he needs a bath. No one us has a slightly stinky dog then? Swizzle's ears are fine and so are his anal glands. A newly bathed dog should not smell. Let us know where the smell is coming from.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel starts smelling neutral (not stinky but no shampoo fresh) two weeks after his bath and the neutral smell can last till the end of week#3. After week#3, he smells a little … unpleasant.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Panda never has that typical "doggie" smell that other breeds have.


Wonder what would be like to read a thread written by poodles about how their humans smell. :laugh:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Poodles don't normally smell unless they haven't had a bath in months or have gotten into something. I would definitely check ears and anal glands and teeth. If those are fine, check his skin to make sure it's ok. If that all checks out, I would wonder if either a) you didn't get him clean or b) you didn't get him dry or c) both "a" and "b" combined! Also, sometimes poor diet causes dogs to stink. None of mine really "stink"....they all have their own peculiar odor, but that usually doesn't return until a few weeks after a bath and it's not a bad smell necessarily. You can pet them and your hands won't smell afterwards....unless of course I've been a bad mama and haven't bathed them! Usually that only applies to my two bigger dogs, they sometimes get skipped. When you have 4 fluffies who need weekly baths, the ones who don't absolutely have to have baths don't get them!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy gets bathed when she's clipped, so every 6 - 8 weeks unless she rolls in something very stinky. Any smell she does pick up tends to be from the environment - a raw/home cooked diet seems to take care of anal glands, and apart from a brief brush with mites as a pup (the breeder had an outbreak, and she was not quite clear when she came to me) her ears have been fine. She does get slightly cheesy feet though - especially in summer. Not teenage trainers can't-keep-them-in-the-house pong, but definitely there! And as with most toys, I need to work every day to keep her teeth clean and her breath sweet...


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Poodles don't normally smell unless they haven't had a bath in months or have gotten into something. I would definitely check ears and anal glands and teeth. If those are fine, check his skin to make sure it's ok. If that all checks out, I would wonder if either a) you didn't get him clean or b) you didn't get him dry or c) both "a" and "b" combined! Also, sometimes poor diet causes dogs to stink. None of mine really "stink"....they all have their own peculiar odor, but that usually doesn't return until a few weeks after a bath and it's not a bad smell necessarily. You can pet them and your hands won't smell afterwards....unless of course I've been a bad mama and haven't bathed them! Usually that only applies to my two bigger dogs, they sometimes get skipped. When you have 4 fluffies who need weekly baths, the ones who don't absolutely have to have baths don't get them!


mom24doggies says it all  I constantly have people amazed that there is no doggie odor on their hands after petting Russell. He normally only gets bathed once a month, and he spends a lot of time wrestling and playing with "dogs"
I would be tempted to take him in for a deodorizing bath done by a professional at least once


----------



## Coopers mom (Jan 31, 2013)

I checked his ear, nothing weird. It's like just on his face and top of his head! I think it is the dog food(which stinks to me) and we feed him pro plan and also been mixing some Cesar canned food. Last night rubbed him with baby powder and today seems like he smells better!
Thanks for all the advice! Since we adopted him last Sunday we are having our first vet this Friday. 
Any questions you think I should clearly ask?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

well personally id recommend changing to a higher quality food. but if its only on his head maybe that's why. how old is he???? if he is a puppy some times little puppys have this "puppy smell" i personally hate it but some people like it.


----------



## Coopers mom (Jan 31, 2013)

7 months old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

maybe its puppy smell but since your going to the vet soon you might just ask them what they think.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Is he a purebred poodle? If he's a mix, you could get doggy odours...


----------

